# In Portland Anyone?



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i have notice a number of people from the portland, OR area and was wondering if anyone ever gets together and talk or anything. just want to get more into the hands-on tuning/wrenching. feel free to email me at [email protected]. 

thanks for any interest.


92 sentra se-r with hosts of tweeks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I live about 30min south during the summer. Sometimes a few of us get together to go to Import Challenge at Woodburn. NW Nismo usually comes down, which is always cool, and we usually have a BBQ over at 99sent's house. Check back here often - there's something going on every once-in-a-while. Also, for local stuff, check out www.importmix.com !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, check out that site and www.northwestnissans.com


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm from portland


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Eugene here...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm from Clackamas


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

there should be enough of us around we should get together at some point.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd be up for that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

im from the clackamas area i been wanting to meet some of the local nissan owners so im down for whatever anyone wants to put together


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, count me in too. i live in gladstone to be more specific.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

lets see if we all could agree on a time and place to meet. unfortunatly i work weekends but its swing shift so i have mornings open, otherwise i have weds. and thurs. off.

thanks for all your interest


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Count me in! I'll probably be gone this weekend, but other weekends and nights are ok (I have a typical work schedule).

Aaron


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

count me in as long as my car si done.. or put together... i am doin the SR20 swap here in a few weeks... wish me luck.. adn keep me posted on a meet...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Im down. My car is looking pretty stock now. I live in Aloha. I work 8-5 M-F with weekends off. Let me know.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*With a little bit of notice!*

I am game.... I love Ptown...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

does anyone have a place they want to meet? i am new at organizing shit so i may need a little help. 

and to be more specific about where i live,...................Boring.
yes folks Boring OR, we have just got our 2nd stop light woohoo.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Dont jump the gun....*

I live in seattle and will need a couple days to plan with the wife and twins. just cant drop everything and spend 2 1/2 hours on the freeway to hang out for an hour just to head back. UNLESS it late one night and we meet at the 24hours starbucks you guys are always raving about..... I LIKE COFFEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

If we organizied with the guys over at http://www.nwsr20de.com, it could be an even bigger meet!

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

We could all meet and go to the NW Performance and Custom Car Show at the Portland Expo Center on Nov.23 & 24th. What does everyone think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm near Seattle... Mt. Vernon, WA to be specific... a little over 200 miles from Portland, OR...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

expo center, 24hr starbucks. its all good for me im down for just about anything.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i just want to say thanks for all of your responces. update for me is that my job and i have just parted ways so i am now free to meet whenever. maybe the local guys can meet at a starbucks or something. just remember all if we do get together that my car is definatly ugly, so be warned


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Sentra does not road trip from Nov - Feb. sorry


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Whatever... hehe. Bring the Corolla down. I would like to see it. What does everyone think of the show at the Expo center as a good meet? I could also ask some Alty & Maxima guys if anyone would like me to increase this little gathering.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

IMO more the marry-er (sp? i think ) ya for me the expo thing would be great. i would like to meet some of the people that i read about and respond to. i would have my wife drive my '96 maxima as well but i think it is safe to say that "everyone" knows what a bone stock maxima looks like. 
1CLNB14, im sorry too, if you don't mind me asking. why is that?

i look forward to seeing everyone that is willing to show up. and if like i said before if any of the local guys want to hang out and have coffee before the expo center thing then PM or e-mail me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Cranium - I am down for getting together before. The reason 1CLNB14 doesnt drive down between those dates it rock chips, tire wear, all the un-needed wear and tear. That is why he recently bought a daily driver. He makes several trips down here during the summer but the road conditions during the winter are horrible on I-5.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm down for the show and before. Can anyone give me more info. Just to let everyone know, my car is stock at the moment. Hopefully that will change in the future.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm game for whatever. email me at [email protected] with the details once everything is figured out.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

99sent said:


> *Cranium - The reason 1CLNB14 doesnt drive down between those dates it rock chips, tire wear, all the un-needed wear and tear. That is why he recently bought a daily driver. He makes several trips down here during the summer but the road conditions during the winter are horrible on I-5. *


Yea, what he said 

Also, I'm doing some major things, and it will need to be in the paint shop for a while this winter.
If I can get the Corolla in better running condition (it needs a new muffler, I need to install the new radiator, and I need to figure out what is going on with the clutch/tranny) we might bring that down. 
And if it comes down to it, I might be able to ride with someone else.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

since a couple of you live in the clackamas/gladstone area then that seems about half-way between boring and aloha(well not really aloha but im sure you will forgive me) so if there is a coffee shop or something else of interest over there then how about this saturday night. we can get together and talk about the expo thing then we can relay that infor to the people that lives in the wonderful city(im sincere) of seattle on the details of the expo meet. so basicly if 99sent and sierrahiker8 can let us know were to meet (and to me guy anywhere is cool, i only ask you guys cause i wanted someplace kinda in the middle for the outskirt guys)we can get together Sat. day or evening is ok for me.

once again thank you guys for all the interest i look forward to meeting you.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *And if it comes down to it, I might be able to ride with someone else. *


I've always got room in my old car if the AE isn't running better by then.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

And the moderator ownz page 3!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, not on my computer you don't!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Uh Oh. Its the Sea-Town battle. Who will win the B13 or the B14.....


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

samo own3s it on my 'puter. woohoo good job man

hope to see yall


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Um, not on my computer you don't! *


Your computer sucks!

B13 ownz yuo!

Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do I smell a Sentra showdown?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

my dad can beat up your dad

why don't you just pull his hair and get it over with

i think i smell something more than a showdown


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

cranium said:


> *why don't you just pull his hair and get it over with*


Sean doesn't have any hair! Ahahahaha! The Sentra showdown has begun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Why can't we all just get along. hehe. Dont hurt each other cause it would suck to only have one person come to my BBQ's cause he got beat down by the other one. J/K. Dont beat him too bad Sean cause then his mom wont cook us breakfast during next season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

As of right now sat night sounds good. If someone has a plan, let me know. I should be able to make it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

99sent said:


> *Dont beat him too bad Sean cause then his mom wont cook us breakfast during next season.  *


Who says Sean is going to win? He may have the weight advantage, but... uh... I'm the best or something... lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Should I just post pics of our cars to decide this? 


Oh, it is not wise to mock a bald man. It is bad karma


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

This is getting ugly........


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Should I just post pics of our cars to decide this?  *


SEAN'S NOT PLAYING NICE! [*sniff*] Insult my car...


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Forget the pics. Who's car is faster??? I believe you both have a 1.6......


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

*WHO OWNZ PAGE 4!!!*

99sent OWNZ page 4. Thats who.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

99sent said:


> *Forget the pics. Who's car is faster??? I believe you both have a 1.6...... *


Mine's probably a _little_ faster... but not by much. My car is S L O W.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: WHO OWNZ PAGE 4!!!*



99sent said:


> *99sent OWNZ page 4. Thats who. *


Once again, not on my computer bish!



Yea, the 5speed with lighter wheels would get me in a race, but my car is built for beauty. People that buy a Sentra, and think they are fast, are pretty funny. Sure the SE-R is pretty quick, but then you get a ride in a DET and realize how slow even they are.



So, are you guys getting together to decide on a date and location for the meet. 
Maybe we should do it in the middle of nowhere, like Centraila ot Chehalis.....


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i don't have any problem driving to where ever but i can't speak for the other fellas in the portland area. i still think we should all go to the expo thing though. and if i may say my car WILL be the ugliest car there BUT possibly the quickest(i think). you will be able to spot my car from a mile away(can anyone say purple) or as i like to call it "statutory grape". does anyone in the portland area think that getting together Sat. is a good idea?

any and all input is helpful
thanks
Dennis


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm probably not going to be here this weekend - going down to texas to look at a new (old) car!

Aaron


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, I could reread the thread, but I'm a lazy old man.... what is going on at the expo and when is it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

November 23rd is the Import & Hot Rod Performance show. I can find out more information and post it. God Sean dont you ever listen.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is the same day as ImportFest in Vancouver B.C.

Well, I can't go to either so, oh well......


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

how bout this, why don't we get as many ppl to go to the expo center on the 23rd as possible. i will be there regardless so if 99sent can get all the info and post it, that would be great. 

Dennis


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

Okay. The show is the 23rd & 24th. The doors open at 10 a.m. on both days. I can only go on the 23rd. I say we all meet at the expo center 11:30ish? I have to be home by 5:30 because my wife has a girls night planned. I have flyers for everyone that is going that are good for $2.00 off admission. Compliments of my good friend Elgin. I can get as many as I need. I need to know who all is going to attend and/or if the meeting time is a good time for everyone. Let me know your thoughts/feedback. I am bringing 3-5 people with me.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

23rd would be great for me. i will be bringing 1 to 2 more myself. i was thinking maybe we should meet at Portland Medows or something like that so we can account for everyone and don't have to deal with the cluster of the expo. then we can drive to the expo. tell me what you think. between 11 and 11:30 would be cool with me.

look forward to seeing you all.









Dennis


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

That works for me. Everyone meet at Portland Meadows. Then we can just caravan over to the Expo Center.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

Portland Meadows at 11:00 to 11:30. i will be there at 11:00 with a PURPLE sentra(i know it is ugly and you can tell me so), you cant miss me.

99sent do you have MSN messanger? if so maybe we can talk.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn guys I wish I coudl make it.. but I have to go to the damn civil war game in corvalis... I am in the Oregon Marching band.. anyways.. hope you guys have a good time.. you knwo I am always reppin nissan.. have fun.. maybe we can plan another soon..


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *maybe we can plan another soon..*


definatly, i would like that. at some point we can get "everyone" together.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh for sure.. that way the eugene Nissan guys can get together and car pool up there for something kool.. oh yeah I have Msn messenger and aol for anyone that wants to chat


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

wooohooo. I own page 5!!!!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

what is your MSN address?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

it is [email protected]

hit me up


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

cranium - I have yahoo Messenger because that is the only one my work will let through the firewall. if you want to chat on yahoo my ID is sentragxele.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

ill have to see if i can get that to work.

thanks


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

acutally it is kinda nice I cant go becasue now I can start my engine swap this weekend.. i jsut picked up the donor car yesterday... I am excited finally sr20 power...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

K, This will be my last post for this. Meeting place is Portland Meadows @ 11 a.m. on Saturday. I have passes for everyone for $2.00 off admission. I need to know for sure how many people are going so I can make sure I have enough passes. I will be brining 3-5 people with me. 

Thanks


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

99sent said:


> *K, This will be my last post for this. Meeting place is Portland Meadows @ 11 a.m. on Saturday. I have passes for everyone for $2.00 off admission. I need to know for sure how many people are going so I can make sure I have enough passes. I will be brining 3-5 people with me.
> 
> Thanks *


I'll try to show up to meet you guys, but I won't be going to the auto show.

Aaron
white 91 sentra se-r


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

So cranium + 2 are the only ones coming besides myself. Cranium I will see you tomm morning around 11 and I will bring 3 passes for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

I know Samo would be coming if he didnt move 3 hours away. Oh well we should plan a really big meet next year. I dont know how into Hot Rods people are but there is a show called the Rod Run to the End of the World in Long Beach, WA every year. It is the 2nd largest car show on the west coast. I go with some of my other friends but I think it might be cool to go as a big group?? This year there was 1700+ cars. Everyone cruises Friday & Saturday night. Alot of imports are there for the cruising and hanging out. I saw some B14's this past year.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I would totally show up if I could - but since I'm coming down for Thanksgiving, I can't really do two trips. I really wish I could show up, though  . Perhaps some other time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

We still going to get together next weekend? Let me know.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i have a correction i am only bringing 1 other person. see you tomorrow at 11:00(just remember ugly purple classic)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

I will be there with the Silver B14 and a primered Alty. See you there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

*WHAT IS THIS I SEE!!!!*

99sent OWNZ Pge 6. Thats 2.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

99sent 
did you get the PM i sent you?

kudos to you for owning page 6, you'll get the deed in the mail


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes I got your PM. Did you get mine?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

yup, i wrote it down. see ya tomorrow.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Aaron - I'm going to get the brakes from Sean and I'll bring 'em by your house. Friday or Saturday would be the best, so whichever works best for you is fine with me. I'll PM you with my cell number.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Cool. got it. I PM'd you back.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

Aaron
the person i was bringin' bugged out on me so it looks like im goin' solo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

That stinks. Well at least you are coming.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

tru dat


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

99sent said:


> *I know Samo would be coming if he didnt move 3 hours away. Oh well we should plan a really big meet next year. I dont know how into Hot Rods people are but there is a show called the Rod Run to the End of the World in Long Beach, WA every year. It is the 2nd largest car show on the west coast. I go with some of my other friends but I think it might be cool to go as a big group?? This year there was 1700+ cars. Everyone cruises Friday & Saturday night. Alot of imports are there for the cruising and hanging out. I saw some B14's this past year. *


Plan a big meet down there and we gotta eat at Krazy Jack's & go race go-karts!!!

I'm from NW WA, but I've been to Ocean Park/Ocean Shores/Longbeach about 250000 times... 

BTW - I can get discounts at Krazy Jack's...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

i cant beleve it i missed anouther meet guess thats what i get for not checking this forum regularly


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

I will be planning some bigger meets come this summer. My car is nothing to rave about but I enjoy hanging out shooting the ish with fellow Nissan enthusiasts. Keep checking the NW forums.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

do we get a refund on the expo show


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

the guy hasnt called Clark back yet. I will PM you if I find out anything.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

clark is funnier then hell


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

He is even worse when he has been drinking. Which is what we did after we went home from the car show. Drank beer, played Vice City on PS2 and ordered pizza. Guys night at home.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

sounds like he could be a handful when drunk. i had a few few friend like that but they would run there mouth at someone and i would end up getting my ass kicked.( long sorry, long ago). but he sounds like a riot to hang out with.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

dammit dammit dammit, i havn't looked on here in a couple weeks and i missed the meet!  well hopefully i'll get to go to the next one...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

We should plan a year end meet? Who is game?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

count me in!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

me me me me me me


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

you can count me in as long as my car is done.. hopefully my engine swap will be done and the car will be finished being painted.. I am doin it all myself so hopefully I wont run into any problems... estimated completion is the end of the year.. adn out of the garage for sure by the first....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd come if the date is right! I'll be down from the 12th to the 5th.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

I should be able to make it . I don't have any plans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Thats 6. What would be a good date for everyone? And location? Let me know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

im game for a meet would some one send me an email with the date time and location for this one i always miss these for some reason my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

99sent said:


> *Thats 6. What would be a good date for everyone? And location? Let me know. *


Sometime after the 16th would be awesome. Doesn't matter where it's at.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

meeting up by the end of the year would be kewl. 
Aaron let us all know when you are thinking anytime is good for me.

i will be starting a knew thread for portland area meets so we can keep in touch that way.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool works for me. I might still have the Sentra I might not. I went and looked at a Maxima last night.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

woo hoo maxima


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

2000 Maxima SE fully loaded with only 22K. Leather, CD, Heated Seats, Sunroof, AC


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

this is the new thread for discussion.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10737


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i love the tail lights for the maximas i wish i could afford a newer one. nissan for life!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Beaverton here, should have the car out at Woodburn at least once this year (til they DQ me for not having safety equipment)


----------

